# The Deer Slayers!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I got myself a couple of Deer Slayers that put the hurt on the deer population this weekend. Both my 12 year old daughter and my 9 year old daughter filled their deer tags this weekend. This weekend in Oklahoma was a 3 day youth hunt where hunters under the age of 16 could by a deer tag and have first shot at the deer. 

On Friday my 12 year old daughter skipped school and as soon as I could get home from work we took off to the woods. We got to where we was gonna set right next to a big oak tree and hadn't been there but 30 minutes when 3 does came up to us. I told my daughter to take that big one on the left. She didn't see the big one on the left and instead shot the little one on the left. She tagged in a small doe that probably went about 60 lbs. She was proud of it anyway and went to the football game that night and bragged to everyone about it. 

Then my youngest daughter 9 (the one who always has the best luck when fishing, either the first to catch one, or catches the most, or the biggest) wasn't having any luck being able to get one. On Saturday morning we had several does come by but they stayed back in such heavy brush she couldn't see them good enough to shoot. So this morning we went back to the very same place but only I picked a better spot for her to be able to see. We had only been there for about 2 hours and she was ready to give up cause we hadn't seen anything yet. Then she started complaining about being sleepy. I told her to lay down and use the back pack for a pillow and if anything comes by I'll wake you up. She hadn't layed down but 5 minutes when I seen two deer heading our way. I had her to get up on her knees and get ready. When the first one stepped out into the clearing "BOOM". She had herself a spike deer that probably went about 90 - 95 lbs. 

These girls of mine are out performing me. Being a self taught hunter, it took me till I was in my early 20's before I finally got my first deer. Of coarse back then there wasn't very many deer and you was only allowed one buck deer only. Today it's very liberal. And I didn't have a guide, they did (me). But I was very proud of them and they got very excited when they shot their first deer. Both of them said "Oh my God, my heart is pounding so hard"!

I'm proud of 'em!


----------



## allison (Feb 25, 2008)

My 14 year old son shot his first one on Saturday evening. Was only out for 30 min when he got his 100 pound doe. Poor guy was so excited he could hardly talk on the phone to let me know.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

allison, that's what my youngest daughter did. As soon as she got through jumping up and down and quit screaming, she said "Give me the phone, give me the phone, give me the phone". She called mom, then nanny, then one of her aunt , then her best friend to tell them all about it. Then on the way back from the check in station we had to stop by another friends house to show it off. Today she said she was telling everybody at school about it.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

That's so awesome! I love hearing about girls getting into the sport so young!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Great going. Out here they make kids wait way too long to start hunting, then wonder why kids don't hunt as much as they used to. DS is 8 and can finally take hunter safety in a few years and hunt with an adult, but not alone til he is 12.


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree with Ed....i think they should be able to hunt big game sooner here (i'm in ID also). I think kids almost loose interest by the time they are old enough! They can hunt birds at 8 or 9 though, right?


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

CNCfamily said:


> I agree with Ed....i think they should be able to hunt big game sooner here (i'm in ID also). I think kids almost loose interest by the time they are old enough! They can hunt birds at 8 or 9 though, right?


I know they can hunt gophers and cottontails at 3, and get their first coyote at 2


----------



## CNCfamily (Sep 13, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> I know they can hunt gophers and cottontails at 3, and get their first coyote at 2


HAHA! Legally? Regardless...my almost-four-year-old is a gopher slayer! lol!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

...still remember my daughters who were sleeping in the blind with me when I bagged my 1st deer. I told them to wait a few minutes and then we'd go hunt it down...my oldest replied " what did you say ? I can't hear you "


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Awwww bless, love to hear stories like that!

What kind of gun do you use with such young hunters? I am using a 270 and it about takes my shoulder off with recoil so havnt even let my 8 year old near it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they just lowered the hunting age to 10 for kids , that is an adult and a child 1 gun between the two of you and you can't be more than arms reach from them

also they realy opened it up for mentoring you can now take a kid deer hunting without them first taking hunters saftey , same rules apply as for kids age 10 11 or without hunters safty at any age.

as for guns that are good for youngsters , pistol cartrige rifles like the 410/45lc nef survivor , the 357 or 44 nef , 357 ,44 ,45lc leaver rifles like the new marlins with the cross bolt safty 

unfortunatly the ruger 44 deer slayer is no longer being made they would be a good choice 

20 ga youth semi autos , it takes a lot of the recoil up , don't hesitate to cut the stock and ad a big fat recoil pad in addtion to that or on any youth gun , it is also perfectly ok to have a semi auto but only load 1 or 2 cartriges 

actualy 223 , and 7.62x39 are faily manageble cartriges for kids 

i got my start at 11 with a 22lr and a 20 ga rem 1100 LT, prior to that my dad had just 1 gun wich was very common for a fela to have just a deer gun his was an 870 he bought right out of highschool ,I am so thankfull my dad bought that used semi auto 20 ga 1100 lt it has been a great gun i used it then my brother then after dad had back surgery he used it , then my great aunt who is maybe a hundred pounds soaking wet and was 70 year old , then my grandpa who's shoulder got so bad he couldn't pump his gun . that little gun has taken a lot of deer a near perfct starter is a combo shotgun with a bird barrel with interchangable chokes and a cantiliverd slug barrel and a 22 and there isn't much they can't hunt.

actualy a 30-30 is heavy enough that the recoil isn't to bad i lent out a 30-30 to a freinds son the last several years he just bought his own rifle this year after now having a steady job on the farm down the road.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought a 223 HR with a bull barrel for my girls to hunt with. I carry along some shooting sticks and help open them up and adjust to their height when getting ready to shoot. When they get a little older I might trade it in for a 243. as I would like to have a little more knock down power. I enjoy shooting the smaller calibers instead of using my 30-06. They don't hurt my poor old shoulder as much.


----------



## TnTnTn (Dec 23, 2004)

Last weekend was the youth deer hunt in TN. Saturday morning was a beautiful day and a good day for hunting. Both my boys scored a double. Here is a picture of W with his two does. He used his DPMS Sportical in .223. TK used his Ruger .308. As excited as they were I am sure I was more excited. TTT


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

TnTnTn, them kids done some really good shootin. Judging from the bullet holes those deer didn't run to far and died quickly. That's the way it should be. You trainned those kids well!


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Well done oh WELL DONE!!!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Oldcountryboy said:


> TnTnTn, them kids done some really good shootin. Judging from the bullet holes those deer didn't run to far and died quickly. That's the way it should be. You trainned those kids well!



Exactly what I was thinking!
:goodjob:


Tim


----------

